# Headed to Orlando



## bumac8836 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello,

I am headed to Orlando later this month and will be staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek hotel.

I was wondering if any of you have played their course? If so, haw was it? Any tips?

Other than the major theme parks, anybody have any suggestions for ways to spend the evenings? No bars or lounges, please.

Thanks!


----------



## James_Par (Nov 18, 2012)

Waldorf Astoria Golf Course is terrific there at Bonnet Creek. My favorite course in Orlando is Ritz-Carlton at Grand Lakes. Closely followed by the courses at Grand Cypress.

A couple of nice restaurants are: Seasons 52 (Sand Lake Rd) and if you are looking for a bit of an atmosphere go to Roccos Tacos (also on Sand Lake Rd)

Hope this helps!

JT


----------



## bumac8836 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! I have been to a Seasons 52 in Indianapolis and it was great! I will check out the one in Orlando (is it near Bonnet Creek)?


----------



## James_Par (Nov 18, 2012)

bumac8836 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I have been to a Seasons 52 in Indianapolis and it was great! I will check out the one in Orlando (is it near Bonnet Creek)?


No problem! It is a 15-20 minute drive from Bonnet Creek, you can either hop on the I-4 and get straight to Sand Lake Rd or you can take the scenic route on 535-Apopka Vineland! There are lots of other bars/restaurants to choose from on Sand Lake, its a very nice area.

If you need help booking your trip let me know as that is what I do for a living, we sell golf packages and we are based here in Orlando so we have lots of local knowledge. I would be more than happy to help!

James


----------



## jamesleo629 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Heading to Orlando*

Orlando is indeed an excellent place for vacationing and golf i sincerely enjoyed much there so many times.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Golf Vacation Packages*

Indeed,Orlando is a beautiful place. You can also check on (retail link removed) for your golf vacation packages. They are also offering other beautiful golf choices spot anywhere you wish to go.


----------

